# Large display



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Who makes a large display. For Knot log want to locate one on the mast so the crew can see it.


----------



## Loki9 (Jun 15, 2011)

Garmin does, for example:

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-...arge-format-marine-instrument/prod501394.html


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I am pretty sure all of the major electronics companies do. I prefer to stick to one manufacturer where possible though.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, Loki GOOGLE wasn't giving it up. I looked at Raymarine nothing bigger than my st60 maybe if another one just as a repeater will work I can go with that. I need to check my manual and see if they can be paralleled. If not I could switch it or just relocate. Ideally I would retain the binnacle and have a bigger mast display. I like the GPS based unit because (I assume) its free standing, no paddle wheel.

They are not as easy to find as I thought.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

For Raymarine take a look at the T210 and T215 displays. Raymarine Wireless for Racing Range | Raymarine


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Stumble said:


> For Raymarine take a look at the T210 and T215 displays. Raymarine Wireless for Racing Range | Raymarine


Thanks this one is a contender, I didn't see it on their site it has its own category.


----------

